
Steve Jobs – iPhone Introduction (2007) [video] - maverick_iceman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hUIxyE2Ns8
======
aq3cn
The No Phone is also revolutionary phone. Watch their tedx talk.
[http://www.thenophone.com/](http://www.thenophone.com/)

